# Arbeiten mit vi in der Konsole übersichtlicher machen

## SarahS93

Hallo Forum,

warum sind in Konfigurationsdateien die in /etc/ liegen Leerzeichen am Anfang von Zeilen die bedeutung haben nicht willkommen?

Es gibt bestimmt noch viele andere, aber bei diesen 3 z.B.

/etc/conf.d/net

/etc/env.d/00user

/etc/conf.d/local

wird die Zeile im vi rot bei mir wenn ich ein oder mehrere Leerzeichen am Anfang einbaue.

Wird bei mir Farblich normal angezeigt:

```
LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="de_DE.UTF-8"
```

```
  LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="de_DE.UTF-8"
```

Zeile 1 wird bei mir rot hinterlegt mit weisser Schrift angezeigt, Zeile 2 dagegen normal

Ich empfinde es so aber als viel übersichtlicher mit den zwei Leerzeichen am Anfang.

Bei grossen Konfigurationsdateien mit vielen Zeilen wird das ohne Leerzeichen schnell unübersichtlich.

----------

## boospy

Also wenn du nicht unbedingt auf vi angewiesen bist, empfehle ich dir nano mit Syntaxhighlighting. Sehr konfigurierbar. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Nano#Syntaxhervorhebung

----------

## SarahS93

Vi ist mein absoluter lieblings Editor, mit Nano würde ich auch mit der Zeit zurecht kommen ... aber warum ist das mit Vi so?

Früher gab es das besagte Problem mit Vi und den Konfigurationsdateien in /etc/ nicht.

----------

## franzf

Das sollte mit einer eigenen Syntax-Datei gelöst werden können.

IMHO gentoo-conf-d.vim - Gib, wenn du editerst, einfach ":set syntax?" ein, sollte dir sagen, welches sytax-file du editieren musst.

Alternativ: emerge -C app-vim/gentoo-syntax

 :Wink: 

// edit:

Allerdings würde ich mir schon Gedanken machen: Die Syntax-files kommen direkt von Gentoo-Devs. Die sollten wissen, was richtig und was falsch ist, und wenn die das explizit als Fehler markieren kann das durchaus einer sein. Notfalls einen bug auf bugs.gentoo.org aufmachen - es scheint ja (zumindest bei den von dir getesteten) zu funktionieren.

----------

## Josef.95

Hm, wenn ich mich recht erinnere ist zb die /etc/slim.conf so ein Kandidat wo mit Leerzeichen vor den Settings gar nichts mehr funktioniert.

Siehe zb http://www.gentooforum.de/artikel/21036/2/slim-f-r-xfce-und-enlightenment-einstellen.html#post147974

Ich würde solche unnötigen ungewöhnlichen Experimente vermeiden.

----------

## SarahS93

Ich verstehe das noch nicht ganz.

```
vi /etc/conf.d/net
```

dann gebe ich dort

```
:set syntax?
```

ein, und er zeigt mir an

```
syntax=gentoo-conf-d
```

Aber wo befindet sich denn nun die syntax-datei die ich bearbeiten müsste?

Kann ich nicht festlegen das ich nur bei manchen Dateien es umstelle das Leerzeichen am Zeilenanfang OK sind?

----------

## franzf

Schau doch mit qlist gentoo-syntax, da wirst du fündig.

Ansonsten geht auch ne modeline, mit der du syntax=text setzt.

Aber nochmal: Das kann durchaus mal in die Hose gehen, wenn die Leerzeichen zu Irritationen führen (erwarte nicht, dass das Programm führende Leerzeichen wegstrippt...)

----------

